
A Message From Beyond - YuriNiyazov
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/15/magazine/a-message-from-beyond.html
======
YuriNiyazov
Came up on my Facebook feed: the second letter looks like a tell-all from a
husband whose wife was having an affair with David Petraeus.

~~~
venomsnake
Well ... no. CIA is not that kind of project. Also there was no indication
that the supposed lover of Gen.Petraeus brought home some benefits to the
family members directly.

And with extramarital affairs being more than common this could be any high
profile US official.

